# Computer auf entfernten Bildschirm steuern



## nchristoph (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bekommen in der Arbeit einen neuen Schauraum und ich darf mich jetzt ums Computersystem dafür kümmern. Folgendes Problem.

Wir haben 6 Hauptschreibtische hinten und 6 Beratungstische vorne, alle mit PC.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, um die Daten der eines beliebigen Schreibtisches mit nur einem Knopfdruck auf einem beliebigen Beratungstisch zu holen.

Meine erste Idee wäre Teamviewer, allerdings ist der 
1. meinem Chef zu teuer
2. meiner Meinung nach zu langsam um dort seriös arbeiten zu können

Meine 2te Idee wäre Multilogin mit demselben Benutzer wie am Haupt pc.

Wir haben einen SmallBuisnessServer 2009 mit Exchange als Mailserver.

Hat von euch einer ne andere Idee wie ich das lösen könnte?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## saftmeister (20. Juni 2014)

Ist evtl. VNC eine Möglichkeit? 

https://www.realvnc.com/


----------



## nchristoph (20. Juni 2014)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.

Das letzte mal, als ich realvnc benutzt habe, gabs da noch keine Kontaktliste.

Habens das mittlerweile geändert?

Es muss wirklich auf Knopfdruck gehen, das ich mir bei Beratungstisch F den Schreibtisch A holen kann. Eingabe von IP usw. geht nicht, da es Leute betrifft, die nicht mal wissen, was eine IP ist.


----------



## saftmeister (20. Juni 2014)

Man kann an die realvnc.exe eine IP als Parameter mitgeben, damit könnte man eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen.


----------



## nchristoph (21. Juni 2014)

Hm hört sich gut an,.

Ich hab gerade geschaut, für die MEnge an pc's die ich benötige, ist realvnc genauso teuer wie teamviewer.

Kennst du, oder wer anders, ein Programm für diesen Zweck, das OpenSource ist.


----------



## saftmeister (21. Juni 2014)

Realvnc gibt es kostenlos: http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/Real-VNC-Free-Edition-590303.html


----------



## nchristoph (21. Juni 2014)

Also müsste ich reinlogisch auf jedem PC nen Server starten und auf den Beratungstischen die Verknüpfungen mit den ipadressen nehmen.

Wie Resourcenlastig ist RealVNC mittlerweile? 

Als ich es das letzte mal verwendet habe, war es SEHR Resourcenlastig. CPU üver 90% usw.


----------



## saftmeister (21. Juni 2014)

Warum testest du es nicht einfach aus?

Möglicherweise ist auch gar nich VNC das Problem, sondern andere Ursachen:

- https://support.realvnc.com/Knowledgebase/Article/View/466/2/slow-performance
- https://support.realvnc.com/Knowled...f-my-connection-im-receiving-slow-performance

Ansonstens kommt evlt. auch das Board-Mittel Remotedesktop (RDP) in Frage?

Hier noch eine andere Variante von VNC: http://www.uvnc.com/


----------



## nchristoph (21. Juni 2014)

saftmeister hat gesagt.:


> Ansonstens kommt evlt. auch das Board-Mittel Remotedesktop (RDP) in Frage?



Geht das auf Knopfdruck? Es muss wirklich DAU fähig sein.


----------



## saftmeister (21. Juni 2014)

Auch für Remotedesktop kann man eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen:

http://www.ehow.de/man-remotedesktopverknupfung-verbindung-bestimmten-rechner-erstellt-wie_5561/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,
also RealVNC ist nicht so teuer wie Teamviewer. Für 6 Enterprise Lizenzen bezahlt man ca. 250 USD.
Das kannst du die ja auf der Homepage von denen anzeigen lassen.

Neben Realvnc gibt es auch noch Ultravnc welches auch in einer Enterpriseumgebung kostenlos ist.

Grüße


----------



## nchristoph (22. Juni 2014)

ich bräuchte ja 6 station Lizenzen und 6 Serverlizenzen in meinem Fall oder?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,
so wie ich das verstanden habe, nein. Es reicht pro Nutzer eine Lizenz zu haben: https://www.realvnc.com/purchase/
Man kann soweit ich das sehe auch nur Viewerlizenzen kaufen.

Aber wie gesagt Ultravnc funktioniert auch, kostenlos .


----------



## ikosaeder (23. Juni 2014)

Brauchst du denn tatsächlich den Bildschirm oder nur Daten? Im letzteren Fall wäre es ja sinnvoll einen Domänenserver einzurichten und gemeinsam genutzte Daten auf eine Netzwerkresource zu packen (Stichwort NAS). Dann kannst du im Explorer direkt darauf zugreifen.  Bzw. du kannst das jeweilige Verzeichnis mit den Daten sogar direkt freigeben und als Netzlaufwerk einbinden.
Es gibt auch eine HardwareLösung, aber die dürfte für euch zu teuer sein:
http://www.kvm-switch.de/8-fach-KVM...tches/8x8-DVI-USB-Audio-KVM-Matrix::2205.html
Dafür bräuchtet ihr insgesamt nur noch 6 Rechner anstatt von 12.


----------



## nchristoph (23. Juni 2014)

Nein ich brauch wirklich den Desktop vom anderen Rechner. So einen Matrix umschalter hab ich selber schon gedacht, nur wenn dem Chef Teamviewer zu teuer ist, ist ihm so einer SICHER zu teuer

Ich werd mal Ultravnc bzw. die RPD Variante versuchen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

